# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Τοποθεσια κλουβιου

## Haris13

Καλησπερα εχω αυτον τον παπαγαλο 5 μηνες ,πρωτη φορα εχω πουλι κατοικιδιο ,διαβαζω αλλα μπερδευομαι !!εχω θεμα με την τοποθεσια του κλουβιου γιατι δεν τον βλεπω να κοιμαται σχεδον ποτε!!τον εχω στο δωματιο μου εγω κοιμαμαι κατα τις 1 υπαρχει το φως της τηλεορασης αλλα
βαζω ακουστικα μην ενοχλειτε ,μολις του βαζω το πανι χτυπιετε στο κλουβι και το βγαζω ,αρκετες φορες δεν θελει να μπει μεσα και κοιμαται πανω απο το κλουβι!!λεω να τον βαλω στο σαλονι να εχει περισοτερη ησυχια βασικα δεν καταλαβαινω τι θελει ;;;εχετε καμια ιδεα;;

----------


## Αριστειδης

Χρειάζεται να έχει ένα σταθερό πρόγραμμα φωτισμού και ησυχία τις ώρες που κοιμάται. Δηλαδή ότι ώρα νυχτώνει έξω πρέπει και το πουλί να αρχίζει να κοιμάται. Είναι πάρα πολύ κακό να κοιμάται στις μια την στιγμή που έξω νυχτώνει στις 7:30. Θα του δημιουργηθούν πολλά προβλήματα αν δεν το αλλάξεις. Προσπάθησε να μην βάζεις το πανί η ότι βάζεις ενώ πριν ένα λεπτό είχε πολύ φως. Πρέπει να γίνεται σιγά σιγά η αλλαγή για να μπορέσει να κουρνιασει.

----------


## Haris13

Οκ σευχαριστω!!

----------


## tasos666

χτυπιέται γιατί σε θέλει για παρέα ,παντος θελει ησυχία.

----------

